# In search of suggestions for options



## Robcase (May 14, 2019)

Hello there

I 60' x 70' swimming pool with a 10' wide perimeter pool deck. the deck is strictly limited on weight . and the empty pool floor is even more limited. the trusses need to be cleaned, the rust needs to be neutralized and then sealed and painted. 

my issue is i cant use anything over 4k lbs on the side decks so lifts are pretty much not viable. especially not in the pool which tapers from 4' to 9' on the deep end. scaffolding the whole pool costs more then the work needed to complete the task.

so i am looking for options . Is there a trolly system that can attach to the trusses, or some sort of alternative to lifts ladders and scaffold?

thanks in advance.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

This https://www.thecut.com/2018/03/ski-lift-malfunctioning-video-georgia.html


----------



## Robcase (May 14, 2019)

that was not helpful at all


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

You mentioned trusses, does it have a roof/ceiling with any I-beams? If you've got I-Beams overhead You can use a beam roller with a single basket stage, we sprayed a 180,000 square ft. factory ceiling using this method, we rented from Spider Staging!
http://spiderstaging.com/PDF Files/Catalog/Temporary Access - Rigging Products - I-Beam Roller.pdf

A pic or two would be helpful.


----------



## Robcase (May 14, 2019)

thank you this is what i am looking for. do you have any photos of it in use?i'll get some pics today.


----------



## Robcase (May 14, 2019)

file:///C:/Users/Public/Pictures/Sample%20Pictures/rafters.jpg


----------



## Robcase (May 14, 2019)

i cant post pics yet i have to post like 16 more messages but if you add the world wide web portion this should get you to a pic with the trusses.


yelp.com/biz_photos/greenbush-ymca-greenbush?select=6b4TAYIphCpTWJc6wlnejQ[/IMG]


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Robcase said:


> thank you this is what i am looking for. do you have any photos of it in use?i'll get some pics today.


Nothing showed up on the pics related to the pool. I don't have any seeing as we did this like 40 years ago, but I would contact or visit Spider Staging.

The link is what the roller looks like, you need to set an extension ladder leaning snug to the I-Beam, take your roller that is attached to your basket climb up attach it to the bottom of the beam then tighten the T to secure it and make sure that the length you are moving on doesn't have any notches or gaps in the beam, if there is a gap etc. put a c clamp at that point so you don't roll off!
We used this with a single stage basket, you might be able to rig two together with a platform in-between, Give a staging rep a call and they will most likely have a solution!
http://spiderstaging.com/PDF Files...m Roller.pdf


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

How about a genie runabout lift, they only weight 2,500lbs or a rolling scaffold?


----------



## Robcase (May 14, 2019)

issue with the genie is there is a floor incline from deep end to shallow that is greater then the out riggers can adjust for.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Robcase said:


> issue with the genie is there is a floor incline from deep end to shallow that is greater then the out riggers can adjust for.


Did you talk to or visit a staging company in your area?


----------



## oreliebumby11 (9 mo ago)

So, how did you manage to solve that one? I have a similar situation right now, as the customer has made a pretty weird project, to be honest. I just don't understand how he managed to make it like that. He even wants to get a freaking heat pump for that pool, and we don't quite understand where we should insert it. That's probably one of the toughest requests that I have ever had. By the way, don't you know a good inverter heat pump brand? The customer is the brother of a good friend, and I would like to recommend him something good.


----------

